# Waiting List for Amazon; Have books in Que; Ordered Kindle from eBay



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

I am still on the waiting list for my Amazon Kindle; which means I could purchase books and have them in que, which I did... but I found a new Kindle on eBay and bought it last night and should have it next week! YAAAA!

However, I'm not sure how it's going to work getting the books in que onto the eBay Kindle... 

If I cancel the Amazon order, will I lose my books before I get my eBay Kindle? 

I think I have to get the eBay Kindle, register it to my account, download the books and then cancel the Amazon Kindle... am I right?

Hope this isn't a stupid question, but I think I've confused myself! 

Help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you want to register the new Kindle to your account, then cancel the ordered one (you'll probably want to wait anyway in case there's any problem with the one you purchased on eBay, I'd wait and use it a lot for a day or two, to give problems a chance to surface.)  

The default Kindle for any books you've already ordered will be the Amazon one, if you don't deregister that one, you'll have to designate a Kindle for each of the downloads, but that's simple--there's a dropdown menu for each one.

Betsy


----------



## LuvzWDW (Dec 28, 2008)

Dooterbug,

I did the exact same thing. I got on the list (ordered) from Amazon, bought 4 books and then found a Kindle on eBay.

You can cancel your Amazon order and it will continue to show the books you bought. Then when your Kindle from eBay arrives... register it as a new Kindle transfer everything to the Kindle and then deregister the Amazon one. Amazon had mine listed as Kirstyn's Kindle, when I first registered my eBay one it showed it as Kirstyn's 2nd Kindle. I renamed the new one, sent everything to Blossom (my Kindle's name) and then deregistered Kirstyn's Kindle.

Everything I ordered transferred fine and I have since sent myself about 30 samples! All very easy!!

Congrats on the Kindle... I got mine yesterday and LOVE it!!! 

Kirstyn


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you both for such quick answers! Sounds like I can quit worrying...

I can't wait! 

zippity do dah... what a wonderful day!


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am in the same spot as you.  My new kindle should be here today but the one on Amazon is still in play.  I hope i can transfer what i have picked so far.  Keep me posted and let me know what happens with you.  thanks


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have sent samples to yourself they may not transfer so just write those down and resend the samples once the other Kindle is registered. When I bought mine I had to unregister the first one and I immediately lost all samples. The books won't be a problem. Since you can have up to 6 Kindle on your account and all get the same books those will be easily transfered once the new Kindle is registered.

Lynn M



Roos Mom said:


> I am in the same spot as you. My new kindle should be here today but the one on Amazon is still in play. I hope i can transfer what i have picked so far. Keep me posted and let me know what happens with you. thanks


----------

